# kribensis with popeye/bloat



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

So my tank was set up one month today. I have 2 adult kribensis that have 18fry. I've been feeding microworms 3 times per day. there are also 3 mollie fry 1cm in length to help with the worms. I have a powerhead with a foam filter and 3 days ago i added a sponge filter powered by a air pump. the substrate is playsand bout 3" I have one aquarium rock from a pet store, it is large. I have 3 clay flower pots, the smaller ones. I have many plants from a dollarstore.

These kribs were incredibly shy until after the fry were swimming. 2 days ago i noticed the female was in hiding. i moved the large rock and there she was, obviously sick. ie popeye and bloated (raised scales), she is not eating and her mouth is in open position as if she is a blood parrot.

When i bought the female there were kribs with popeye in the tank. but the ones without were brightly colored. (save me the lecture, it very hard to find adult fish here)

The male is fine and the fry are as well. I must say the adults are not great eaters either, i use only the best foods. we all the which i'm talking about O1 and New life spec.

So I treated with tetra fungus quard as this is what i have on hand, but i have quick cure, aquari-sol, and bio bandage, plus metronidazole (flagyl)

I do water changes on sunday's (weekly) 50-60%, i add aquaplus water conditioner, enough for the whole tank, then tap water.

My water perimeters

ammonia 0.5-1PPM
nitrate 0
nitrite 0
ph 7.2 (my tap water has ph of 6.0)
GH 17.9 PPM
KH 53.7 PPM

Sorry for the long winded post but often these are the answers to the questions raised.

Comments Please.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Appreciate your detailed post. If you can, quarantine. Treat with metro and epsom salt as described in the Bloat article linked below.
I can't comment regarding how well the fry will handle the epsom and meds if you have to treat the main tank as I've never kept them.
Unfortunately, it's rare that a physically bloated fish resembling a pinecone shape (raised scales) will survive.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

I moved her to a 5 ga with the 75%tank water and 25% new water. I added just a airstone and a heater. epson salt 1 tbsp and 125mg of metro. she definitly resembles a pinecone shape and her anus is inflammed. she is swimming about but did not try to avoid my net when i swept her up. wish me luck.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

:thumb: I'd do daily water changes, add epsom to the new water before adding, and dose metro daily also.
Best of luck!


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

GTZ said:


> :thumb: I'd do daily water changes, add epsom to the new water before adding, and dose metro daily also.
> Best of luck!


i read bout bloat as u suggested and i'm gonna take your advice. thanks again>


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

update: fish alive but looks the same.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Any feces in the tank?


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

i did the first day but it was a stringy white type tyipical of bloat. none since. she starting to loose boyance, i doubt she'll make the night.


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Best of luck, it's tough to lose a parent when the fry are still around.


----------



## deaver (Apr 23, 2011)

I couldn't let her suffer and euthanized her last night. i must say the father has really taken care of the fry and they are doing great. I may buy another female and place her in my platy tank, than once she is settled for a month i'll move the male over. thus leaving the fry to grow-out. what ya think?


----------



## NeptunesNeighborhood (Apr 19, 2012)

Not a bad plan, both the mothers and fathers are great parents. If you get a new fish make sure to quarantine her before putting her in with other fish, to make sure she is ailment free


----------

